# corn on the cob?



## animateash (May 11, 2017)

I have read other posts here saying that corn can make a nice occasional treat for tortoises. More specifically, I was wondering if the husk from corn on the cob would have any appeal/ nutritional value for a CA desert tortoise. Certainly seems very fibrous, and the fresh stuff is still green. Just looking for ways to provide a wide variety in diet and also make use of some of those veggie bits we'd usually throw away. Could also be novel to give a whole small ear so the tortoise can eat both kernels and greenery --like an enrichment toy. Anybody tried this?


----------



## Yvonne G (May 12, 2017)

They aren't strong enough to bite off pieces of the actual cob. The only ones of my different species that eat the corn, then start on the cob (successfully, I might add) are the Aldabrans.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (May 12, 2017)

My Redfoot eat corn on the cob every now and again.
I remove them at night because they attract rats. (the corn. Not the tortoises)


----------

